# Impressive transformations



## banzi (Mar 9, 2014)

I saw this a while ago , I recall there was 12 weeks between pics

It was after a layoff but very impressive nonetheless.


----------



## Jammy Dodger (Nov 2, 2014)

How would you say he has achieved that? I'm asking because I'm in pretty s**t state after being very ill. And I am looking to get back into shape.


----------



## Quackerz (Dec 19, 2015)

Even without taking the layoff into consideration dude still looks good.


----------



## BoomTime (Feb 19, 2009)

Quackerz said:


> Even without taking the layoff into consideration dude still looks good.


 Anything with tren in it.


----------



## banzi (Mar 9, 2014)




----------



## cris (Apr 11, 2012)

@banzi do you know who he is?


----------



## banzi (Mar 9, 2014)

cris said:


> @banzi do you know who he is?


 no idea mate, I stumbled across it whilst looking for wank bank material.


----------



## BTS93 (Sep 5, 2013)

Have you ever/considered coached/coaching people?

Curious with all your experience & knowledge is all bud


----------



## cris (Apr 11, 2012)

banzi said:


> no idea mate, I stumbled across it whilst looking for wank bank material.


 i admire your honesty


----------



## richardrahl (Nov 19, 2007)

BTS93 said:


> Have you ever/considered coached/coaching people?
> 
> Curious with all your experience & knowledge is all bud


 He's not ready for that. He still keeps offering me money to tell him what to eat.


----------



## DappaDonDave (Dec 2, 2013)

BTS93 said:


> Have you ever/considered coached/coaching people?
> 
> Curious with all your *experience & knowledge is all bud


 *Perceived


----------



## UK2USA (Jan 30, 2016)

I'll have what he's having. Dude looks good.


----------



## banzi (Mar 9, 2014)




----------



## banzi (Mar 9, 2014)




----------



## banzi (Mar 9, 2014)




----------



## Fluke82 (Sep 10, 2015)

Lol if you think that first ones legit Banzi'


----------



## Mogadishu (Aug 29, 2014)




----------



## mrwright (Oct 22, 2013)

banzi said:


>


 90% of the male forum wish rhey could make that amount of gains


----------



## Skye666 (Apr 13, 2013)

banzi said:


>


 Not Impressed with this one


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

Drogon said:


> Lol if you think that first ones legit Banzi'


 I believe it is


----------



## Mogadishu (Aug 29, 2014)

mrwright said:


> 90% of the male forum wish rhey could make that amount of gains


 And she's got bigger hands than 90% of the males here.


----------



## banzi (Mar 9, 2014)

BTS93 said:


> Have you ever/considered coached/coaching people?
> 
> Curious with all your experience & knowledge is all bud


 I advise via PM, and all information is free. 

f**k PTs and their snake oil.


----------



## banzi (Mar 9, 2014)

Drogon said:


> Lol if you think that first ones legit Banzi'


 what makes you think it isnt?


----------



## babyarm (Sep 4, 2013)

banzi said:


> what makes you think it isnt?


 Because it's not achievable for him lol :lol:


----------



## zyphy (Jun 23, 2014)

banzi said:


> I advise via PM, and all information is free.
> 
> f**k PTs and their snake oil.


 Snake oil salesmen lol


----------



## banzi (Mar 9, 2014)

babyarm said:


> Because it's not achievable for him lol :lol:


 pretty much.


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

babyarm said:


> Because it's not achievable for him lol :lol:


 Exactly lol


----------



## RexEverthing (Apr 4, 2014)

banzi said:


>


 Shame...


----------



## Tag (Jun 19, 2013)

I like The Rock's natural transformations for movie roles

Easily done with 6 weeks training and a half arsed diet I reckon


----------



## Heavyassweights (Jan 18, 2014)

Tag said:


> I like The Rock's natural transformations for movie roles
> 
> Easily done with 6 weeks training and a half arsed diet I reckon


 easy mate eh

roflec


----------



## DappaDonDave (Dec 2, 2013)

Heavyassweights said:


> easy mate eh
> 
> roflec


 Rolling on the floor licking eachothers cocks?


----------



## empzb (Jan 8, 2006)

March to July. Amazing physique.


----------



## BTS93 (Sep 5, 2013)

empzb said:


> March to July. Amazing physique.
> 
> View attachment 120791


 I follow the guy on Insta. One hell of a physique.



banzi said:


> I advise via PM, and all information is free.
> 
> f**k PTs and their snake oil.


 Fair enough buddy!


----------



## Test-e (Mar 26, 2014)

mrwright said:


> 90% of the male forum wish rhey could make that amount of gains


 99.99999% of the male forum probably prefer the photo on the left.


----------



## banzi (Mar 9, 2014)

BTS93 said:


> *I follow the guy on Insta.* One hell of a physique.
> 
> Fair enough buddy!


 ****.


----------



## empzb (Jan 8, 2006)

BTS93 said:


> I follow the guy on Insta. One hell of a physique.
> 
> Fair enough buddy!


 I used to know him when we were younger. Very dedicated guy.


----------



## Test-e (Mar 26, 2014)

Zach zeiler *sp?


----------



## BTS93 (Sep 5, 2013)

banzi said:


> ****.


 You have Instagram, don't lie old man :whistling:



empzb said:


> I used to know him when we were younger. Very dedicated guy.


 It'd be interesting to know what 'supplements' he used to achieve such a quick cut - not taking away the hard work etc at all. Just genuinely intrigued


----------



## banzi (Mar 9, 2014)

BTS93 said:


> You have Instagram, don't lie old man :whistling:


 Maybe I should get one, i could filter all my photos and give the impression I look way better than I am.


----------



## BTS93 (Sep 5, 2013)

banzi said:


> Maybe I should get one, i could filter all my photos and give the impression I look way better than I am.


 Do it. Then 'you can make it bro'
Would be an interesting page to follow though...Serious.. No ****..


----------



## banzi (Mar 9, 2014)

BTS93 said:


> Do it. Then 'you can make it bro'
> Would be an interesting page to follow though...Serious.. No ****..


 who wants to follow a 50 year old bloke?


----------



## BTS93 (Sep 5, 2013)

One of my own.














19.5 stone... To 12.5/13stone.


----------



## mrwright (Oct 22, 2013)

banzi said:


> who wants to follow a 50 year old bloke?


 50 year old women? C @Skye666


----------



## BTS93 (Sep 5, 2013)

banzi said:


> who wants to follow a 50 year old bloke?


 You'd be surprised mate.. Majority of this forum would


----------



## banzi (Mar 9, 2014)

BTS93 said:


> You'd be surprised mate.. Majority of this forum would


 maybe I will, if I get a million followers I will get a free t-shirt or two.


----------



## BTS93 (Sep 5, 2013)

banzi said:


> maybe I will, if I get a million followers I will get a free t-shirt or two.


 remember me when you make it. Remember me.


----------



## barksie (Nov 23, 2014)

banzi said:


> I saw this a while ago , I recall there was 12 weeks between pics
> 
> It was after a layoff but very impressive nonetheless.
> 
> View attachment 120790


 12 weeks -. tosh m8,. that delt and trap development aint 12 weeks for a start

i would have thought with your experience banzi you would not be taking that crap in


----------



## banzi (Mar 9, 2014)

barksie said:


> 12 weeks -. tosh m8,. that delt and trap development aint 12 weeks for a start


 seriously, if he stopped training and juicing and started eating s**t he would look like the picture on the left again in 12 weeks.

Guy came back after a lay off. its not new tissue.


----------



## Sustanation (Jan 7, 2014)

banzi said:


> no idea mate, I stumbled across it whilst looking for wank bank material.


 You stopped looking once you found that pic didnt you.


----------



## BLUE(UK) (Jan 9, 2008)

Sustanation said:


> You stopped looking once you found that pic didnt you.


 To be fair if I can blow a gasket once when I'm 50 I'll be happy enough never mind multiple times.


----------



## Itsjayman02 (Jul 3, 2013)

not impressive but mine and it took approx 8 weeks


----------



## Fluke82 (Sep 10, 2015)

banzi said:


> what makes you think it isnt?


 Because he looks so have put on 20lbs of muscle, lost 25lbs of fat, spent 5 days frying in cooking oil and grew veins out of veins.

you admit yourself people underestimate how much you have to lose to get lean. You're telling me he got that lean and also what seems to have been doubled his muscle mass?

Lmfao that's like a years' gains. Every single member on this forum or any other has never made a legit half as impressive transformation. Is this guy Jesus?

Its either seriously enhanced with photoshop etc or just not legit, even with a huge drug protocol.

Whats the supposed weight before and after, I will literally die if it's natural as well. Stop trolling everyone.


----------



## BLUE(UK) (Jan 9, 2008)

Drogon said:


> Because he looks so have put on 20lbs of muscle, lost 25lbs of fat, spent 5 days frying in cooking oil and grew veins out of veins.
> 
> you admit yourself people underestimate how much you have to lose to get lean. You're telling me he got that lean and also what seems to have been doubled his muscle mass?
> 
> ...


 If he's already been there and then gone off the rails completely, filled with water/bloat, took first pic, then dieted hard with a good cycle with plenty of Tren, it's doable.

I can change quite a bit in 12 weeks without drugs but I must admit I feel like crap so I don't do it.


----------



## Fluke82 (Sep 10, 2015)

BLUE(UK) said:


> If he's already been there and then gone off the rails completely, filled with water/bloat, took first pic, then dieted hard with a good cycle with plenty of Tren, it's doable.
> 
> I can change quite a bit in 12 weeks without drugs but I must admit I feel like crap so I don't do it.


 Look...There are people with fantastic genetics, the best nearly.

Take @DLTBB for example, who imo is the most impressive guy on this forum in terms of aesthetics, physique and condition.

now @DLTBB has been blasting and cruising for what 2/3 years using tren for maybe 70% of that time?

Aparently this guys' "12 week transformation" is legit yet he's made the same gains as @DLTBB does in a year :lol: . Are you fvcking joking me?

@banzi says PT's are snake oil etc, letting people believe this is achievable is just as bad imo.


----------



## BLUE(UK) (Jan 9, 2008)

Drogon said:


> Look...There are people with fantastic genetics, the best nearly.
> 
> Take @DLTBB for example, who imo is the most impressive guy on this forum in terms of aesthetics, physique and condition.
> 
> ...


 Think of a top bodybuilder who took 6months off per year but still competed in the Olympia.

Muscle memory works very well.

Take 6months off and then come back going 100% and see how long it takes to get to where you are.

Getting there the first time is hard. After that it's easier.


----------



## Quackerz (Dec 19, 2015)




----------



## Heavyassweights (Jan 18, 2014)

Drogon said:


> Look...There are people with fantastic genetics, the best nearly.
> 
> Take @DLTBB for example, who imo is the most impressive guy on this forum in terms of aesthetics, physique and condition.
> 
> ...


 still awaiting pics of your bird in the call out thread

i wont be holding my breath now


----------



## DLTBB (Jan 26, 2015)




----------



## beastmode84 (Nov 1, 2015)

from May/June 2015 to Jan 2016


----------



## barksie (Nov 23, 2014)

Look at Luke sandoe he massive , his transformation took from 2011 I believe to when you see him in prep the series, I prefer realistic figures rather than people craving praise because they transformed in 3 months ,

He might as well tagged his photos with the following heading

guys please adore me I'm sooo good and dedicated, I crave adoration from fellow body builders


----------



## bottleneck25 (Sep 25, 2009)

Amazing what can be done in a short space of time tbh I lost 4 stone in 3 months once and looked the best I ever have in my life. I took alot of tren and test prop tho and t3 and clen . put it all back on just as quick tho wish I never stoped and just carried on.


----------



## Quackerz (Dec 19, 2015)

barksie said:


> Look at Luke sandoe he massive , his transformation took from 2011 I believe to when you see him in prep the series, I prefer realistic figures rather than people craving praise because they transformed in 3 months ,
> 
> He might as well tagged his photos with the following heading
> 
> guys please adore me I'm sooo good and dedicated, I crave adoration from fellow body builders


 No reason to belittle the guy for it.


----------



## barksie (Nov 23, 2014)

Not belittling the guy at all, it's all banter yoth, Just making debate for a otherwise boring night, so take what I say with a pinch of salt  it's all jibber jabber


----------



## zyphy (Jun 23, 2014)

DLTBB said:


>


 slayer


----------



## DLTBB (Jan 26, 2015)

zyphy said:


> slayer


 :whistling:


----------



## barksie (Nov 23, 2014)

zyphy said:


> slayer


 Trentastic m8


----------



## banzi (Mar 9, 2014)

Drogon said:


> Because he looks so have put on 20lbs of muscle, lost 25lbs of fat, spent 5 days frying in cooking oil and grew veins out of veins.
> 
> *you admit yourself people underestimate how much you have to lose to get lean. You're telling me he got that lean and also what seems to have been doubled his muscle mass?*
> 
> ...


 Picture on the right I weigh 14lbs less than the one on the left.


----------



## banzi (Mar 9, 2014)

Drogon said:


> Look...There are people with fantastic genetics, the best nearly.
> 
> Take @DLTBB for example, who imo is the most impressive guy on this forum in terms of aesthetics, physique and condition.
> 
> ...


 If DLTBB stopped using and training and ate s**t within 6 months he would look normal.

If he then started again he would be pretty much back to where he is now within 3 months.


----------



## Heavyassweights (Jan 18, 2014)

banzi said:


> Picture on the right I weigh 14lbs less than the one on the left.
> 
> View attachment 120819


 that chain must be expensve to weigh so much


----------



## barksie (Nov 23, 2014)

banzi said:


> If DLTBB stopped using and training and ate s**t within 6 months he would look normal.
> 
> If he then started again he would be pretty much back to where he is now within 3 months.


 ok fair enough, i did see a log on T muscle where this member used to compete and was in superb nick, then he stopped for a while and shrank , then he started again and sod me it was like someone was blowing him up, within 3 months he was a monster


----------



## essexboy (Sep 7, 2008)

For those who dont believe the potency of muscle Memory.Google "The Colorado experiment" 63lbs of muscle iirc in 28 days.Gains and fat loss verified by underwater testing.Drug free.However, the subject, Casey Viator, was the youngest ever Mr America, and possessed extraordinary genes.None the less impressive.


----------



## BTS93 (Sep 5, 2013)

A little off topic.. But the 'muscle memory' debate has me intrigued. Take an in shape guy for example whos using.. stops using and just rests for 3 months doing nothing. Comes back 100% but doesn't use - will muscle memory still make him blow up to previous size or will the individual have to be 'assisted' to achieve the previous look?


----------



## BLUE(UK) (Jan 9, 2008)

BTS93 said:


> A little off topic.. But the 'muscle memory' debate has me intrigued. Take an in shape guy for example whos using.. stops using and just rests for 3 months doing nothing. Comes back 100% but doesn't use - will muscle memory still make him blow up to previous size or will the individual have to be 'assisted' to achieve the previous look?


 Only if he can produce the hormones he was taking naturally or if he could've attained it naturally but not too close to his maximum potential unless he suddenly learnt to diet better,train better etc.

think of it like a balloon, one that's already been blown up always blows up easier next time but gets harder to blow up as you get to the point it was blown up to.


----------



## RexEverthing (Apr 4, 2014)

banzi said:


> If DLTBB stopped using and training and ate s**t within 6 months he would look normal.
> 
> If he then started again he would be pretty much back to where he is now within 3 months.


 Would love to watch this! Make it happen @DLTBB


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

Drogon said:


> Look...There are people with fantastic genetics, the best nearly.
> 
> Take @DLTBB for example, who imo is the most impressive guy on this forum in terms of aesthetics, physique and condition.
> 
> ...


 He's just done a hard cut. Hasn't doubled muscle mass lol. I can look significantly different after a 12 week cut .


----------



## Fluke82 (Sep 10, 2015)

FelonE said:


> He's just done a hard cut. Hasn't doubled muscle mass lol. I can look significantly different after a 12 week cut .


 You haven't looked significantly different in the last year felon (compared to this guy, I'm talking about).

Youve made good progress, don't get me wrong mate.


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

Drogon said:


> You haven't looked significantly different in the last year felon (compared to this guy, I'm talking about).
> 
> Youve made good progress, don't get me wrong mate.


 I haven't done a transformation lol if I did it'd be dramatic. I looked pretty different after a 2.5 week cut


----------



## Fluke82 (Sep 10, 2015)

FelonE said:


> I haven't done a transformation lol if I did it'd be dramatic. I looked pretty different after a 2.5 week cut


 Why don't you then?

If it's "possible" why wouldn't anyone make that good progrsssprogress


----------



## Sphinkter (Apr 10, 2015)

@ellis.ben i think we'll have to wait for the outcome of your log to settle this argument!


----------



## Sphinkter (Apr 10, 2015)

Drogon said:


> Why don't you then?
> 
> If it's "possible" why wouldn't anyone make that good progrsssprogress


 He's addicted to dem gainz bro


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

Drogon said:


> Why don't you then?
> 
> If it's "possible" why wouldn't anyone make that good progrsssprogress


 I have no reason too,I'm in decent shape all the time and just do mini cuts to keep bf in check. I'm moreconcerned with getting bigger atm getting lean is easy for me.


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

First pic was after not training for 3 months and eating sh1t. Second pic was 15 weeks later,8 bulking and 7 cutting on 500mg test and 50mg winny


----------



## richardrahl (Nov 19, 2007)

Once again plenty of people saying how it's easily possible, yet strangely nobody does it. I've NEVER seen a transformation as impressive that on here.


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

richardrahl said:


> Once again plenty of people saying how it's easily possible, yet strangely nobody does it. I've NEVER seen a transformation as impressive that on here.


 Just because people haven't had the desire to do it doesn't mean they couldn't


----------



## Sphinkter (Apr 10, 2015)

richardrahl said:


> Once again plenty of people saying how it's easily possible, yet strangely nobody does it. I've NEVER seen a transformation as impressive that on here.


 Pretty unusual for someone who is in that kinda shape to just suddenly patch it and let it all go to s**t though.


----------



## banzi (Mar 9, 2014)

barksie said:


> ok fair enough, i did see a log on T muscle where this member used to compete and was in superb nick, then he stopped for a while and shrank , then he started again and sod me it was like someone was blowing him up, within 3 months he was a monster


 This is Daz Ball a few months after tearing his bicep


----------



## BTS93 (Sep 5, 2013)

BLUE(UK) said:


> Only if he can produce the hormones he was taking naturally or if he could've attained it naturally but not too close to his maximum potential unless he suddenly learnt to diet better,train better etc.
> 
> think of it like a balloon, one that's already been blown up always blows up easier next time but gets harder to blow up as you get to the point it was blown up to.


 Right, thank you mate


----------



## richardrahl (Nov 19, 2007)

FelonE said:


> Just because people haven't had the desire to do it doesn't mean they couldn't


 True. I for one have never personally applied myself 100% to achieving a transformation like this and I doubt many have, so I can't say that it can't be done, mate.

My point was that people always jump on these sorts of things, saying how it wouldn't be that hard or when people question whether somebody's natty there's always people saying how that look is 'easily achievable without drugs', yet they never look as good as the person in question. If it was easy, we'd all look that good.

Years ago, I'd never have believed these sorts of transformations, but after seeing the sort of changes Levrone could make in 6 months, my opinion changed.


----------



## Yes (May 4, 2014)

Kevin Levrone has his transformation up on Youtube somewhere, it was pretty impressive for 8 weeks.


----------



## Fluke82 (Sep 10, 2015)

FelonE said:


> First pic was after not training for 3 months and eating sh1t. Second pic was 15 weeks later,8 bulking and 7 cutting on 500mg test and 50mg winny
> 
> View attachment 120831
> 
> ...


 Good progress but not 20% of the op...


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

richardrahl said:


> True. I for one have never personally applied myself 100% to achieving a transformation like this and I doubt many have, so I can't say that it can't be done, mate.
> 
> My point was that people always jump on these sorts of things, saying how it wouldn't be that hard or when people question whether somebody's natty there's always people saying how that look is 'easily achievable without drugs', yet they never look as good as the person in question. If it was easy, we'd all look that good.
> 
> Years ago, I'd never have believed these sorts of transformations, but after seeing the sort of changes Levrone could make in 6 months, my opinion changed.


 I think alot of people if they were properly disciplined could make very good transformations.....some people haven't got what it takes mentally


----------



## richardrahl (Nov 19, 2007)

Yes said:


> Kevin Levrone has his transformation up on Youtube somewhere, it was pretty impressive for 8 weeks.


 I'm not talking about the more recent stuff, if that's what you mean, mate. I mean only starting training again 6 months before an Olympia.


----------



## richardrahl (Nov 19, 2007)

FelonE said:


> I think alot of people if they were properly disciplined could make very good transformations.....some people haven't got what it takes mentally


 Very true. Genetics and that mindset are what set champions apart in any sport. That single-minded pursuit of a goal is not something many people possess.

You've got to want it BAD.


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

Drogon said:


> Good progress but not 20% of the op...


 I wasn't trying to get in the same condition as the op. My cut was minimal drugs and only 7 weeks. When I get to my desired size I will cut very lean and maintain but getting that lean atm doesn't interest me.


----------



## halfinked (May 12, 2014)

Drogon said:


> Look...There are people with fantastic genetics, the best nearly.
> 
> Take @DLTBB for example, who imo is the most impressive guy on this forum in terms of aesthetics, physique and condition.
> 
> ...


 i'm sure we would all make that progress at 5'4.


----------



## 31205 (Jan 16, 2013)

All it takes is a tan! Pale as f**k, look s**t. Tan.... Boom.


----------



## Major Eyeswater (Nov 2, 2013)

essexboy said:


> For those who dont believe the potency of muscle Memory.Google "The Colorado experiment" 63lbs of muscle iirc in 28 days.Gains and fat loss verified by underwater testing.*Drug free*.However, the subject, Casey Viator, was the youngest ever Mr America, and possessed extraordinary genes.None the less impressive.


 Yeah - right.

The Colorado 'Experiment' wasn't an experiment in any scientific sense of the word - it was an exercise by Arthur Jones to register the biggest muscle gain possible, and he blatantly manipulated every variable to get the result he wanted. The experiment was conceived when Viator (who was already on the Nautilus payroll) suffered an allergic reaction to a tetanus shot after a serious accident. He was off training for 4 months, and was placed on a very restrictive diet for a month beforehand to maximise the 'bounceback'.

I would be very surprised if Viator also stayed off the gear - considering he pretty much got back to the size he was previously.


----------



## dannythinx (Oct 4, 2014)

banzi said:


>


 And now we know what banzi looks like after having this pic snapped


----------



## Fluke82 (Sep 10, 2015)

FelonE said:


> I wasn't trying to get in the same condition as the op. My cut was minimal drugs and only 7 weeks. When I get to my desired size I will cut very lean and maintain but getting that lean atm doesn't interest me.


 But it's not just lean he's literally doubled his arm size, his traps are 3x as big. As said he's put on like 20lbs of muscle while simultaneously losing 25+lbs of fat (we know how hard it is to do both even with a ton of drugs, lol).

People are very delusional, I didn't realise.


----------



## Fluke82 (Sep 10, 2015)

Sphinkter said:


> He's addicted to dem gainz bro


 But op has gained more muscle than felon in 12 weeks than felon has in 1 year. Whilst losing 25lbs of fat.

and felon is one of the more consistent ones on this forum, who does make decent progress. So that says it all...


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

Drogon said:


> But it's not just lean he's literally doubled his arm size, his traps are 3x as big. As said he's put on like 20lbs of muscle while simultaneously losing 25+lbs of fat (we know how hard it is to do both even with a ton of drugs, lol).
> 
> People are very delusional, I didn't realise.


 People look bigger when they're lean. Delusional? Lool ok


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

Drogon said:


> But op has gained more muscle than felon in 12 weeks than felon has in 1 year. Whilst losing 25lbs of fat.
> 
> and felon is one of the more consistent ones on this forum, who does make decent progress. So that says it all...


 My last bulk(on a cruise dose) which was a few months ago I gained 14lbs and kept the same bodyfat....what are you taking about lol


----------



## Fluke82 (Sep 10, 2015)

FelonE said:


> My last bulk(on a cruise dose) which was a few months ago I gained 14lbs and kept the same bodyfat....what are you taking about lol


 Yeah, so you gained 14lbs and gained/lost 0 fat.

This guy has easily gained 14lbs (much more) and lost a considerable amount of fat (I'm talking 25+lbs).

comeon man


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

Drogon said:


> Yeah, so you gained 14lbs and gained/lost 0 fat.
> 
> This guy has easily gained 14lbs (much more) and lost a considerable amount of fat (I'm talking 25+lbs).
> 
> comeon man


 What transformation have you made in the last year?


----------



## essexboy (Sep 7, 2008)

Major Eyeswater said:


> Yeah - right.
> 
> The Colorado 'Experiment' wasn't an experiment in any scientific sense of the word - it was an exercise by Arthur Jones to register the biggest muscle gain possible, and he blatantly manipulated every variable to get the result he wanted. The experiment was conceived when Viator (who was already on the Nautilus payroll) suffered an allergic reaction to a tetanus shot after a serious accident. He was off training for 4 months, and was placed on a very restrictive diet for a month beforehand to maximise the 'bounceback'.
> 
> I would be very surprised if Viator also stayed off the gear - considering he pretty much got back to the size he was previously.


 i agree it was a marketing exercise,designed to promote Nautlius.However, it was scientifically supervised.Viators drug use, is obviously subject to conjecture.However, those close to Jones at the time (Darden) were assured by Jones, that he told Viator not to use drugs.Furthermore, if he did use, his "wages" which were proportionate to the amount of lean tissue gained would not have been paid.

Viator, was questioned about his drug use about 10 years ago.He refuted any use.His main reason, was that he was terrified of Jones, and of being caught and losing his job.

Obviously, as both Jones and Viator are no longer alive, any opinions are purely speculative.I however, believed Casey.


----------



## Major Eyeswater (Nov 2, 2013)

essexboy said:


> i agree it was a marketing exercise,designed to promote Nautlius.However, it was scientifically supervised.Viators drug use, is obviously subject to conjecture.However, those close to Jones at the time (Darden) were assured by Jones, that he told Viator not to use drugs.Furthermore, if he did use, his "wages" which were proportionate to the amount of lean tissue gained would not have been paid.
> 
> Viator, was questioned about his drug use about 10 years ago.He refuted any use.His main reason, was that he was terrified of Jones, and of being caught and losing his job.
> 
> Obviously, as both Jones and Viator are no longer alive, any opinions are purely speculative.I however, believed Casey.


 It is conjecture, you're right - we'll never know. But both men had an interest in Viator gaining as much lean tissue as possible, and in the experiment appearing to be drug free.

Here's a thing though. According to Jones' own results, Viator went from 13.8% bodyfat down to 2.4%.

Really ?

2.4% ?


----------



## essexboy (Sep 7, 2008)

Major Eyeswater said:


> It is conjecture, you're right - we'll never know. But both men had an interest in Viator gaining as much lean tissue as possible, and in the experiment appearing to be drug free.
> 
> Here's a thing though. According to Jones' own results, Viator went from 13.8% bodyfat down to 2.4%.
> 
> ...


 Yeah 2.4% does seem a tad optimistic.Perhaps, he had Elliot Peese?(iirc)on the payroll too.


----------



## BLUE(UK) (Jan 9, 2008)

Drogon said:


> Good progress but not 20% of the op...


 Because his development wasn't 20% of the OP before he took a break.

Try and keep up instead of trying to be negative.

@FelonE no disrespect with the 20% although it's better than 5%.


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

BLUE(UK) said:


> Because his development wasn't 20% of the OP before he took a break.
> 
> Try and keep up instead of trying to be negative.
> 
> @FelonE no disrespect with the 20% although it's better than 5%.


 Lol it's ok it's true mate


----------



## Fluke82 (Sep 10, 2015)

FelonE said:


> What transformation have you made in the last year?


 Why is that relevant? Check my log, put on 34lbs and relatively similar bf.

dont make it personal mate, trust me.


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

Drogon said:


> Why is that relevant? Check my log, put on 34lbs and relatively similar bf.
> 
> dont make it personal mate, trust me.


 The same way what I've done in the past year is relevant.....but you brought that up

Don't make it personal?loool ok princess


----------



## Fluke82 (Sep 10, 2015)

FelonE said:


> The same way what I've done in the past year is relevant.....but you brought that up
> 
> Don't make it personal?loool ok princess


 Not going to argue with you. If you think you can achieve anything like that (despite not having anything near it in years) then go ahead and do it.

ill be the first to applaud you.


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

Drogon said:


> Not going to argue with you. If you think you can achieve anything like that (despite not having anything near it in years) then go ahead and do it.
> 
> ill be the first to applaud you.


 Join in the transformation challenge I've put up..........me and you can both do it


----------



## Major Eyeswater (Nov 2, 2013)

essexboy said:


> Viator, was questioned about his drug use about 10 years ago.He refuted any use.His main reason, was that he was terrified of Jones, and of being caught and losing his job.
> 
> Obviously, as both Jones and Viator are no longer alive, any opinions are purely speculative.I however, believed Casey.


 Something just occurred to me

If Jones' figures are correct, then at 5'10, 212lb and 2.4% bodyfat, that gives him a fat-free BMI of 29.7. The accepted limit of FF BMI for non-enhanced bodybuilders is around 25.

But hey - I'm just playing with numbers. Bodybuilders are always scrupulously honest about their use.


----------



## banzi (Mar 9, 2014)

Drogon said:


> Why is that relevant? Check my log, put on 34lbs and relatively similar bf.
> 
> dont make it personal mate, trust me.


 lol at destroying your own argument....


----------



## Mark2021 (Apr 13, 2012)

Fck it...cringe :lol:

3 year difference, 1.5 years actually going to a gym


----------



## zyphy (Jun 23, 2014)

essexboy said:


> For those who dont believe the potency of muscle Memory.Google "The Colorado experiment" 63lbs of muscle iirc in 28 days.Gains and fat loss verified by underwater testing.Drug free.However, the subject, Casey Viator, was the youngest ever Mr America, and possessed extraordinary genes.None the less impressive.


 Drug free? Lmao as if. Levrone used to shrink down to 200lbs and blow back up to 240ish and had top tier genetics.

also 28 days.. Lol. You do realise that's over 2lbs of MUSCLE gained per day? Some common sense would easily allow you to conclude its Bull s**t


----------



## Sphinkter (Apr 10, 2015)

Here's an interesting one regarding muscle memory. Not as extreme as the OP but still..

http://www.biggersmallerbigger.com


----------



## Sphinkter (Apr 10, 2015)

Drogon said:


> But op has gained more muscle than felon in 12 weeks than felon has in 1 year. Whilst losing 25lbs of fat.
> 
> and felon is one of the more consistent ones on this forum, who does make decent progress. So that says it all...


 I don't think OP had gained as much muscle as you think look closely at those pics, he doesn't seem to be occupying significantly more space. I'll bring it back to the dltbb example seeing you seem to have a total chubby for him, none of his transformations have been as drastic as natty to his first blast so what was the timescale of that 3/4 months?


----------



## Major Eyeswater (Nov 2, 2013)

zyphy said:


> Drug free? Lmao as if. Levrone used to shrink down to 200lbs and blow back up to 240ish and had top tier genetics.
> 
> also 28 days.. Lol. You do realise that's over 2lbs of MUSCLE gained per day? Some common sense would easily allow you to conclude its Bull s**t


 As I pointed out upthread, Jones manipulated every variable he possibly could for this. Viator had been that size five months previously, so it's not like he was gaining any new tissue - simply re-inflating detrained & depleted muscle.

The final bodyfat measurement is delusional too. Jones claimed his bodyfat went down to 2.4%. Looking at the before & after, his bodyfat doesn't look to have changed significantly (though it's difficult to judge from low res copies of old photos). Taking this out, the muscle gain is more like 40-45lb. Sounds a lot, but that's the sort of thing Levrone used to do regularly, and Viator also had top-tier genetics.


----------



## Jordan08 (Feb 17, 2014)

banzi said:


>


 More of a gender transformation IMO


----------



## banzi (Mar 9, 2014)

dropped almost 2 stone in 24 hours using saunas










wake up call, all that "muscle" is mostly water.


----------



## Frandeman (Mar 24, 2014)

banzi said:


> dropped almost 2 stone in 24 hours using saunas
> 
> 
> 
> wake up call, all that "muscle" is mostly water.


 12 kg in 24 hours 

You are taking the piss now


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

Frandeman said:


> 12 kg in 24 hours
> 
> You are taking the piss now


 Not sure if it's this guy but I know a fighter did an extreme weightlos like that


----------



## Mingster (Mar 25, 2011)

banzi said:


> dropped almost 2 stone in 24 hours using saunas
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 Thighs nowhere near 29 inches.


----------



## essexboy (Sep 7, 2008)

zyphy said:


> Drug free? Lmao as if. Levrone used to shrink down to 200lbs and blow back up to 240ish and had top tier genetics.
> 
> also 28 days.. Lol. You do realise that's over 2lbs of MUSCLE gained per day? Some common sense would easily allow you to conclude its Bull s**t


 Yes mate its all bolloc.ks.I made this up, and so did the scientists who measured the lean tissue increase,and the pictures were all faked ok.Happy now?

Just because you cannot perceive doesnt make it untrue.


----------



## banzi (Mar 9, 2014)

Frandeman said:


> 12 kg in 24 hours
> 
> You are taking the piss now


 lost, not gained, Im pretty sure it went back on just as quick when he started drinking again.


----------



## banzi (Mar 9, 2014)

Mingster said:


> Thighs nowhere near 29 inches.


 I think they mean length.


----------



## Frandeman (Mar 24, 2014)

FelonE said:


> Not sure if it's this guy but I know a fighter did an extreme weightlos like that


 In a sauna?


----------



## banzi (Mar 9, 2014)

Frandeman said:


> In a sauna?


 quickest way to lose weight, many fighters use saunas to make weight.


----------



## Frandeman (Mar 24, 2014)

banzi said:


> quickest way to lose weight, many fighters use saunas to make weight.


 http://www.dailymail.co.uk/health/article-2507184/I-lost-nearly-2-stone-24-HOURS-Sport-scientist-proves-rapid-weight-loss-IS-possible-youre-prepared-exercise-wearing-bin-bags-eat-carbs-drink-nothing.html

Is from daily fail mate 

And diuretics where involved


----------



## Yes (May 4, 2014)

essexboy said:


> Yes mate its all bolloc.ks.I made this up, and so did the scientists who measured the lean tissue increase,and the pictures were all faked ok.Happy now?
> 
> Just because you cannot perceive doesnt make it untrue.


 You are probably the most naive person on here. Which is a sad thing to be when you're middle aged.


----------



## cbaynham (Jul 27, 2009)

banzi said:


> I saw this a while ago , I recall there was 12 weeks between pics
> 
> It was after a layoff but very impressive nonetheless.
> 
> View attachment 120790


 One hell of a transformation fair play to the lad !!


----------



## Ares (Dec 3, 2015)

banzi said:


>


 I'm quite conflicted; that is an amazing transformation, but (and I consider myself a very liberal bloke) absolutely disgusting at the same time


----------



## essexboy (Sep 7, 2008)

Yes said:


> You are probably the most naive person on here. Which is a sad thing to be when you're middle aged.


 Yeah sure mate whatever you say.Instead of making personal attacks, why not actually make valid comments.Or does having an intellect,leave you wanting?


----------



## Yes (May 4, 2014)

essexboy said:


> Yeah sure mate whatever you say.Instead of making personal attacks, why not actually make valid comments.Or does having an intellect,leave you wanting?


 Don't be mad.


----------



## Jordan08 (Feb 17, 2014)

banzi said:


> I saw this a while ago , I recall there was 12 weeks between pics
> 
> It was after a layoff but very impressive nonetheless.
> 
> View attachment 120790


 Forget 12 weeks, if i could do that in 12 months, i would pat my back..lol..Hats off to the guy


----------



## Yes (May 4, 2014)

Jatin Bhatia said:


> Forget 12 weeks, if i could do that in 12 months, i would pat my back..lol..Hats off to the guy


 Aren't you natty? You won't do that in 12 centuries let alone 12 months.


----------



## Jordan08 (Feb 17, 2014)

Yes said:


> Aren't you natty? You won't do that in 12 centuries let alone 12 months.


 Agree   .


----------



## banzi (Mar 9, 2014)

Frandeman said:


> http://www.dailymail.co.uk/health/article-2507184/I-lost-nearly-2-stone-24-HOURS-Sport-scientist-proves-rapid-weight-loss-IS-possible-youre-prepared-exercise-wearing-bin-bags-eat-carbs-drink-nothing.html
> 
> Is from daily fail mate
> 
> *And diuretics where involved*


 Your point being?

He lost the weight, regardless of how he did id it.

Lol at guys blowing up 20lbs on a DBol cycle thinking they have gained muscle.


----------



## funkdocta (May 29, 2013)

12 weeks? little dubious about that time frame...


----------



## Frandeman (Mar 24, 2014)

banzi said:


> Your point being?
> 
> He lost the weight, regardless of how he did id it.
> 
> Lol at guys blowing up 20lbs on a DBol cycle thinking they have gained muscle.


 My point is you said sauna...and I thought that was the only reason

Then I Google it and that article came up.. I read it...it's no just sauna


----------



## Fluke82 (Sep 10, 2015)

banzi said:


> lol at destroying your own argument....


 In a year and half...not 12 weeks


----------



## Fluke82 (Sep 10, 2015)

Sphinkter said:


> I don't think OP had gained as much muscle as you think look closely at those pics, he doesn't seem to be occupying significantly more space. I'll bring it back to the dltbb example seeing you seem to have a total chubby for him, none of his transformations have been as drastic as natty to his first blast so what was the timescale of that 3/4 months?


 Have a chubby? Just admit credit where it's due.

Everyone preaches how easy things are yet he's one of about 5 people (but the most active one, hence me naming him) out of thousands on this forum who actually look impressive.

"blast" he used tren for the first 9 months I believe


----------



## funkdocta (May 29, 2013)

Frandeman said:


> 12 kg in 24 hours
> 
> You are taking the piss now


 I wish these fu**ing guys would take the pictures in exactly the same pose for once. Do they think we are all as fu**ing dumb as the daily mail readers??


----------



## Frandeman (Mar 24, 2014)

Drogon said:


> Have a chubby? Just admit credit where it's due.
> 
> Everyone preaches how easy things are yet he's one of about 5 people (but the most active one, hence me naming him) out of thousands on this forum who actually look impressive.
> 
> "blast" he used tren for the first 9 months I believe


 You won't look halve as good doing exactly what he's done.. You mad?


----------



## Fluke82 (Sep 10, 2015)

Frandeman said:


> You won't look halve as good doing exactly what he's done.. You mad?


 Huh? What you talking about? :lol:


----------



## 1manarmy (Apr 22, 2012)

Dunno how impressive this is but this was 20 weeks work last year


----------



## banzi (Mar 9, 2014)

Drogon said:


> In a year and half...not 12 weeks


 and in ten years you wont be that much further than you are now.

Your first two years training dictate how big you are roughly going to be.


----------



## Fluke82 (Sep 10, 2015)

banzi said:


> and in ten years you wont be that much further than you are now.
> 
> Your first two years training dictate how big you are roughly going to be.


 Id be happy 190lbs lean so that's fine (as my long term goal)

I know I haven't got the genetics to be successful etc but certainly have to look better than 99% of the population with the right variables so it's cool.


----------



## funkdocta (May 29, 2013)

1manarmy said:


> Dunno how impressive this is but this was 20 weeks work last year


 Impressive!! What drugs did that involve?


----------



## Sphinkter (Apr 10, 2015)

Drogon said:


> Have a chubby? Just admit credit where it's due.
> 
> Everyone preaches how easy things are yet he's one of about 5 people (but the most active one, hence me naming him) out of thousands on this forum who actually look impressive.
> 
> "blast" he used tren for the first 9 months I believe


 Just bamming you up mate cause you tagged him like 3 times in one post lol.

i did not know it was 9 months though just assumed a blast would be like 12 weeks or there abouts.

still I think there is such a thing as muscle memory, if you've got it then lose I don't think it would take all that long to get it back. Not even nearly as long as it took to build first time round.


----------



## Sphinkter (Apr 10, 2015)

banzi said:


> and in ten years you wont be that much further than you are now.
> 
> Your first two years training dictate how big you are roughly going to be.


 First two years on gear or just in general?


----------



## banzi (Mar 9, 2014)

Sphinkter said:


> First two years on gear or just in general?


 In a nutshell this is how you can tell if you are going to be a successful pro bodybuilder

Train 1 year natty, train 2 years cycling, then a year on totally, then add in growth hormone, if after another year ( 5 years in total) you are not knocking on the door to turn pro its very unlikely to happen.


----------



## 1manarmy (Apr 22, 2012)

funkdocta said:


> Impressive!! What drugs did that involve?


 Test tren and mast at low doses.. No stims or t3 used at all.


----------



## Fluke82 (Sep 10, 2015)

banzi said:


> In a nutshell this is how you can tell if you are going to be a successful pro bodybuilder
> 
> Train 1 year natty, train 2 years cycling, then a year on totally, then add in growth hormone, if after another year ( 5 years in total) you are not knocking on the door to turn pro its very unlikely to happen.


 I don't want to be a bodybuilder, thanks.


----------



## banzi (Mar 9, 2014)

Drogon said:


> I don't want to be a bodybuilder, thanks.


 I wasnt talking to you, when I think of bodybuilders, trust me, you are not in my thoughts.


----------



## funkdocta (May 29, 2013)

1manarmy said:


> Test tren and mast at low doses.. No stims or t3 used at all.


 was it a full on cut for the 20 weeks? how much did you have to drop your cals?


----------



## Fluke82 (Sep 10, 2015)

banzi said:


> I wasnt talking to you, when I think of bodybuilders, trust me, you are not in my thoughts.


 Kai Green and a grapefruit for you I imagine..


----------



## banzi (Mar 9, 2014)

Drogon said:


> Kai Green and a grapefruit for you I imagine..


 Bob Paris is my crush of choice.


----------



## zyphy (Jun 23, 2014)

banzi said:


> and in ten years you wont be that much further than you are now.
> 
> *Your first two years training dictate how big you are roughly going to be.*


 elaborate more?


----------



## 1manarmy (Apr 22, 2012)

funkdocta said:


> was it a full on cut for the 20 weeks? how much did you have to drop your cals?


 Yep started 94kilos ended up stage weight of 84kilos! I dropped them weekly but no idea how much by as had a coach! Cardio was at an hour a day at stages also to bring myself in


----------



## mrwright (Oct 22, 2013)

1manarmy said:


> Dunno how impressive this is but this was 20 weeks work last year


 Pretty much on par with OP imo

-1 for odd socks tho


----------



## Growing Lad (Feb 14, 2009)

mrwright said:


> Pretty much on par with OP imo
> 
> -1 for odd socks tho


 That's a crazy change. Mad props


----------



## 1manarmy (Apr 22, 2012)

mrwright said:


> Pretty much on par with OP imo
> 
> -1 for odd socks tho


 I can't wear even socks it's just not me hahahahaha thanks mate


----------



## Sphinkter (Apr 10, 2015)

banzi said:


> In a nutshell this is how you can tell if you are going to be a successful pro bodybuilder
> 
> Train 1 year natty, train 2 years cycling, then a year on totally, then add in growth hormone, if after another year ( 5 years in total) you are not knocking on the door to turn pro its very unlikely to happen.


 I know I've not got the genetics to be competitive in bodybuilding. Don't see myself parting with the cash for GH unless I win the lottery.


----------



## bottleneck25 (Sep 25, 2009)

My penis from floppy to hard always impresses me ....


----------



## spod (Mar 25, 2010)

bottleneck25 said:


> My penis from floppy to hard always impresses me ....


 .....i'm glad it impresses someone, buddy... :rolleye:


----------



## bottleneck25 (Sep 25, 2009)

spod said:


> .....i'm glad it impresses someone, buddy... :rolleye:


 Hahaha you wasn't saying that last week


----------



## banzi (Mar 9, 2014)

zyphy said:


> elaborate more?


 if you want to bypass the natty training and use from the get go you can get pretty much as far as you are going to get in 2 years.

Just look at the pros, most of them these days are pretty much from the street to pro stage in 5 years,


----------



## Major Eyeswater (Nov 2, 2013)

banzi said:


> and in ten years you wont be that much further than you are now.
> 
> Your first two years training dictate how big you are roughly going to be.


 Interesting idea. First day I stepped in a gym I weighed 52kg. 2 years on I was about 70kg. Reached my natty limit around 83kg. Bodyfat probably didn't go outside the 10-12% range all this time.

Now I'm just under 100kg, and just over 12%.


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

1manarmy said:


> Yep started 94kilos ended up stage weight of 84kilos! I dropped them weekly but no idea how much by as had a coach! Cardio was at an hour a day at stages also to bring myself in


 And yet someone could think you've gained 14lbs and lost more in fat. Like I said earlier getting lean makes you look bigger.


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

Major Eyeswater said:


> Interesting idea. First day I stepped in a gym I weighed 52kg. 2 years on I was about 70kg. Reached my natty limit around 83kg. Bodyfat probably didn't go outside the 10-12% range all this time.
> 
> Now I'm just under 100kg, and just over 12%.


 I started at 10 stone,2.5yrs natty training and I peaked at 13stone....still with abs. Am now 15stone 3 and not much fatter. Pretty similar.


----------



## swole troll (Apr 15, 2015)

1manarmy said:


> Dunno how impressive this is but this was 20 weeks work last year


 impressive stuff mate

especially in the time frame

how aggressive were you with the calorie deficit and was that the full 20 weeks blasting?

EDIT - you already answered above :thumb:


----------



## Major Eyeswater (Nov 2, 2013)

FelonE said:


> I started at 10 stone,2.5yrs natty training and I peaked at 13stone....still with abs. Am now 15stone 3 and not much fatter. Pretty similar.


 I read somewhere (I think Lyle McDonald) that moderate dosages of steroids will put around 30lb of lean tissue on top of your natty limit, and going all out with everything available could put another 30lb on you.

Looking at the differences between top bodybuilders in 1950, 1970's and now, that sounds about right.


----------



## Mark2021 (Apr 13, 2012)

banzi said:


> In a nutshell this is how you can tell if you are going to be a successful pro bodybuilder
> 
> Train 1 year natty, train 2 years cycling, then a year on totally, then add in growth hormone, if after another year ( 5 years in total) you are not knocking on the door to turn pro its very unlikely to happen.


 I disagree, look at meadows lol


----------



## banzi (Mar 9, 2014)

I started at 145lbs and now am in top shape at 200, so around 60lb of LEAN tissue,

When I stopped training I weighed 195-200 but at a much higher BF%


----------



## banzi (Mar 9, 2014)

Mark2021 said:


> I disagree, look at meadows lol


 who?

Sorry, just read the "lol" I know who you are talking about now.


----------



## banzi (Mar 9, 2014)

5 years, now hes maxed out.


----------



## Yes (May 4, 2014)

banzi said:


> 5 years, now hes maxed out.


 How is that the same person?


----------



## DLTBB (Jan 26, 2015)

Muscle memory is ridiculous after coming back from an injury and going back on high doses, look at the difference between Big Ramy in the 2 pics. Only 2 months apart.


----------



## 19072 (Aug 11, 2010)

banzi said:


> dropped almost 2 stone in 24 hours using saunas
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 Your body is made up of 50-75% water.

When I fought I used sauna and hot salt baths before weigh in to make weight and I would drop around 5-6kg in 24hrs. After weigh inn I would gain the 6kg plus more back from carb/water loading. Im sure the guy in the photo would have prob fasted for 24hrs also

Not a very smart thing to do I admit but i made weight 6times doing it. Last time really took it out of me and I have retired from the sport


----------



## The-Real-Deal (Dec 5, 2014)

herc said:


> Your body is made up of 50-75% water.
> 
> When I fought I used sauna and hot salt baths before weigh in to make weight and I would drop around 5-6kg in 24hrs. After weigh inn I would gain the 6kg plus more back from carb/water loading. Im sure the guy in the photo would have prob fasted for 24hrs also
> 
> Not a very smart thing to do I admit but i made weight 6times doing it. Last time really took it out of me and* I have retired from the sport *


 What sport

@What weight

How many fights....6?


----------



## 19072 (Aug 11, 2010)

Natty Steve'o said:


> What sport
> 
> @What weight
> 
> How many fights....6?


 MMA - 70kg - 6-0


----------



## The-Real-Deal (Dec 5, 2014)

herc said:


> MMA - 70kg - *6-0 *


 6-0 no wonder you quit lol


----------



## 19072 (Aug 11, 2010)

Natty Steve'o said:


> 6-0 no wonder you quit lol


 Why I won 6 times with two lightweight titles. I retired because my wife gave birth and my daughter is more important than a few belts and medals.


----------



## The-Real-Deal (Dec 5, 2014)

herc said:


> Why I won 6 times with two lightweight titles. I retired because my *wife gave birth and my daughter is more important than a few belts and medals*.


 Just messin with ya fella

I thought it was 6 losses lol nsrs 

Someone has their head screwed on. So she told you to stop.....LOL


----------



## mrwright (Oct 22, 2013)

herc said:


> MMA - 70kg - 6-0


 Ill nok u oot lad


----------



## 19072 (Aug 11, 2010)

Natty Steve'o said:


> Just messin with ya fella
> 
> I thought it was 6 losses lol nsrs
> 
> Someone has their head screwed on. So she told you to stop.....LOL


 No 6wins lad. I wish the wife wants me to continue i dont as its a lot of commitment and id much rather spend time with my family than training two times a day.

Thats a highlight of all my fights in MMA. I competed in few Grappling comps and few ammy boxing bouts but it was in my younger days..


----------



## The-Real-Deal (Dec 5, 2014)

I think you were right to quit.


----------



## 19072 (Aug 11, 2010)

mrwright said:


> Ill nok u oot lad


 :thumb:


----------



## mrwright (Oct 22, 2013)

herc said:


> :thumb:


 Bet you get alot of than when you mention it?

Or like oh you dont look hard (ooo maitron) or my mate could have ya!


----------



## 19072 (Aug 11, 2010)

mrwright said:


> Bet you get alot of than when you mention it?
> 
> Or like oh you dont look hard (ooo maitron) or my mate could have ya!


 I do lad lol. but its something you just tend to ignore.


----------



## Jordan08 (Feb 17, 2014)

herc said:


> No 6wins lad. I wish the wife wants me to continue i dont as its a lot of commitment and id much rather spend time with my family than training two times a day.
> 
> Thats a highlight of all my fights in MMA. I competed in few Grappling comps and few ammy boxing bouts but it was in my younger days..


 Who are you in the video?. One who is getting punched or the other one ?


----------



## 19072 (Aug 11, 2010)

Jatin Bhatia said:


> Who are you in the video?. One who is getting punched or the other one ?


 The one who gets his hand lifted after every short clip


----------



## Jordan08 (Feb 17, 2014)

herc said:


> The one who gets his hand lifted after every short clip


 Didn't reach there TBH. Quality didn't allow me. But, you are fast. Dishoom ..lol


----------



## 19072 (Aug 11, 2010)

Jatin Bhatia said:


> Didn't reach there TBH. Quality didn't allow me. But, you are fast. Dishoom ..lol


 LOL I am the one in the tight shorts.


----------

